
CryptoCribs – An Airbnb alternative for the crypto community - Delta0
https://www.cryptocribs.com
======
Delta0
We've built this over the summer and launched it four weeks ago. We currently
have around 150 listings and a couple hundred of users. We charge a small
booking fee to bootstrap this (less than half of what Airbnb takes). The fees
fall to zero if a user books or hosts a couple of times and/or gets positive
reviews. Would love to get some feedback or have you as guests or hosts. If
you're already hosting on some other site, just pm me the link and we'll set
up the listing for you

